
Keynote of Guy Steele at Splash 2018 Conference - altro
https://2018.splashcon.org/event/splash-2018-keynotes-keynote-at-plmw
======
mpweiher
Guy Steele is always worth reading/listening/watching:

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f40gdQ-2psk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f40gdQ-2psk)

